# EO amount for perfume making



## PippiL (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm only finding contradicting info about this.
I'm working on my perfume roll on's and I'm so confused about all these different amount of EO's web sites are suggesting, that I'm hoping anybody can give me please a direction.
Thank you :-?


----------



## Genny (Apr 6, 2013)

For most eo's I'd go with about 1/2 -1%.  Some you could go even lower.
The sage has a pretty good eo calculator for a lot of different eo's.  I'd use lotion or probably body oil in their calculator.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 7, 2013)

In general:

Anointing oil or perfume: 10% EO
Cologne: 5% EO
Body splash: 2.5% EO

Yes, the % for perfume and cologne is higher than the % recommended for therapeutic purposes, so it is important to choose the EOs with care. 

PS: These percentages are the TOTAL % of EOs, not the % of each individual EO.


----------



## PippiL (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks.:smile:
 But this is what my problem is, you say 10 % or 1% and the numbers vary so much from person to person.


----------



## lsg (Apr 7, 2013)

Personally, I agree with Genny, 1% seems a safe and reasonable amount of EO. Here is one of my favorites:

http://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/perfumersworkshop/


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 7, 2013)

PippiL said:


> Thanks.:smile:
> But this is what my problem is, you say 10 % or 1% and the numbers vary so much from person to person.



Well, PippiL, the % depends on what you want to do with it. That is why you see such a variation. 

A body splash is used over a large area of the body and is intended to lightly scent the wearer, so you will want a lower % of EOs in that type of product. 

A perfume is used on a small area of the body and is generally supposed to provide a stronger scent to the wearer, so you use a higher % of EOs in a perfume. 

A cologne is middle of the road. You would use it much like a perfume, but it should give a milder scent to the wearer -- more of a daytime scent.

The reason why you see the general advice for 1% is that this is generally a safe EO concentration for most EOs and most people most of the time. 

For example, if you made a body lotion and wanted it to smell good during application and give a faint scent to the wearer, you would add about 1% total EOs to your lotion recipe. Ditto for other personal products like lip balms, soap, bath products, etc.

It sounds like you are really inexperienced on this subject, so it might be a good move for you to stick with the 1% rule for now and study a little more before you formulate anything with more concentrated EOs. Especially if you start using EOs in any product above a 1% or so, you need to be aware of the health issues and formulate your products with care and forethought.

Here are some examples:

Ylang ylang is a popular perfume EO. It is also a known dermal irritant, so it needs to be used with care in any skin product. It can also trigger headaches in some people.

Most of the citrus oils (lemon, orange, lime, bergamot, etc) are photosensitizers to some degree, meaning they will redden and irritate the skin when they are exposed to sunlight. 

Lavender is generally recognized as safe, but can be a dermal irritant if it is too old and starting to break down chemically. 

Benzoin has a pleasant vanilla scent, and has been traditionally used as a fixative in perfumes to prolong their odor. But it is a known dermal irritant, so is not generally recommended for skin use.

Many issues to consider when you deal with EOs that are far more complicated than just the total % of EO in the product. --DeeAnna


----------



## PippiL (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the info :razz:


----------



## ohliver (May 10, 2013)

I use 10% in my perfume oils. It's always best to start small and work up. If you're interested in making perfumes, there are a few books out there on natural perfumery. I also suggest that you research aromatherapy as well, since you will be using essential oils and the like. There are many natural essences that smell nice but should not be used unless by a trained medical professional.

Here are some of my favorite books on perfumery and aromatherapy, check with your local library to see if they have them.

375 Essential Oils & Hydrosols by Jeanne Rose
Perfumes, Splashes, & Colognes by Nancy Booth
Essence and Alchemy: A Natural History of Perfume by Mandy Aftel
Aroma: The Magic of Essential Oils in Foods and Fragrance by Mandy Aftel
The Essential Oils Book by Colleen Kaye Dodt
Perfume and Flavor Materials of Natural Origin by Steffen Arctander (this one may be difficult and/or expensive)

If you have any questions about natural perfumery, my inbox is always open if you'd like to chat.


----------

